# Chihuahua coat colors



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Just an idea..but maybe we could get some close ups of different coat colors and then the mods could make a sticky of it showing off various coat colors. I took a close up of my three. Please correct me if I'm wrong on the coat colors.  Orchardlane, I'll hope you'll post your beautiful lilac/fawn color picture here too.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

You want the genetic colours or the name we give to different shades of the colours? Willow and Sassie are both sable (Ay). Willow is a darker sable, but the genes are the same.  Keeffer is a sable too


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

How about both?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

This will be a neat thread. I've been trying to get examples of coat colors for my website, I still have a few more to go. 

Here's a link to the AKC chihuahua colors 
http://www.ahkennel.net/colors.htm


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

What about white. Zoey is so white, like snow. She does have very little cream spots on her ears only.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

If anyone pm's me a close up of the coat of their chihuahua I will add it to mine along with the coat color?


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Maleighchi said:


> Orchardlane, I'll hope you'll post your beautiful lilac/fawn color picture here too.


Here is the Lilac/Fawn photo you wanted. 










I will also be taking a Black, Blue and Lilac upclose photo like that one here soon too 

If I can "steal" my friend's Chocolate Chi for a few hours, I will take a close up of Black, Blue, Chocolate and Lilac


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

Are you only looking for AKC registered or to breed standard Chi's? Kobi isn't either, but he is a chocolate, long hair.


----------

